# Oh, to be Danish..... *sigh*



## Dog (22 Dec 2005)

http://www.army-guide.com/eng/article/article.php?forumID=317

Why haven't we purchased any of these things?


----------



## geo (22 Dec 2005)

another Humvee(ish) kinda vehicle.


----------



## CanadianBoy92 (22 Dec 2005)

Those are look great and look reliable.


----------



## Kirkhill (22 Dec 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35535.0.html

We've apparently looked at it, or are maybe still looking at it (???)  This is the same vehicle discussed in the above thread.

Still not clear in my mnd whether the RG-31 was selected in place of the Duro/Eagle IV or whether it is being separately considered for different roles.


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Dec 2005)

Dog said:
			
		

> http://www.army-guide.com/eng/article/article.php?forumID=317
> 
> Why haven't we purchased any of these things?



Why do you feel that we should? What specific role would it be used for? 



			
				CanadianBoy92 said:
			
		

> Those are look great and look reliable.



"Looking great" and "looking reliable" isn't much to go on...


We're buying 50 + 25 Nyala's with RWS, and we already have armored G-Wagons with turrets, not to mention LAV's, Coyotes and Bisons, so why do we need another platform?


----------



## Eland (24 Dec 2005)

Someone help me out here - to my eyes, the Eagle IV looks almost identical to the Duro APV
the government is looking at purchasing.

Or am I seeing something that isn't there?


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Dec 2005)

CanadianBoy92 said:
			
		

> Those are look great and look reliable.


Are you the guy from the Canadian Tire pressure washer ad? "Gas, eh? Sounds powerful."


----------



## a_majoor (25 Dec 2005)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35535.0.html
> 
> We've apparently looked at it, or are maybe still looking at it (???)  This is the same vehicle discussed in the above thread.
> 
> Still not clear in my mnd whether the RG-31 was selected in place of the Duro/Eagle IV or whether it is being separately considered for different roles.





			
				Eland said:
			
		

> Someone help me out here - to my eyes, the Eagle IV looks almost identical to the Duro APV
> the government is looking at purchasing.
> 
> Or am I seeing something that isn't there?



Eagle IV was the trade name for a while, and may still be used for marketing in Europe (in Europe, the Duro is a well known light utility truck, which might make the wrong impression when you are tyringto market an APV). The RG-31 is considerably bigger than the Duro/Eagle, and is the modern wheeled analogue of an M-113 (i.e. a Battle Taxi)


----------



## Gunnerlove (30 Dec 2005)

3 million m² floorage of buildings
Approx. 34,000 personnel in the peace establishment
Approx. 700,000 storage units
25 schools and training centres
A total war strength of more than 81,000 men
15,000 vehicles
38 battleships and approx. 65 other vessels
32,000 hectares of area at disposal
69 figthers and approx. 75 other aircrafts


And they do it all on $2.8 billion US 

Gettitng the most for our dollar is in the best interest of a 55 000 strong military with a $12 billion budget , perhaps we can get one of our 33 Generals to look into it.


----------



## Kirkhill (31 Dec 2005)

And you can add with a population of 5 million. :-\


----------



## Jungle (31 Dec 2005)

And composed in large part of national servicemen who wish they were somewhere else, doing something else... Nearly half of the Army is conscript.

*Personnel Strength 2004* 
Category                              *Army*    Navy   Air Force    Joint service  Total 
            
Officers                                1900     850    900                                3650 
Non-commissioned officers     2200     850   1400                               4450 
*Regulars*                             *3300*    1600  1800                               6700 
*Conscripts*                           *5150*    500    100                                5750 
Total military                        12550   3800  4200                              20550 
 Civilian                                2900    1500   1850          1100             7350 
Total                                    15450   5300   6050         1100             27900 


Activated forces in war time

Service   Army   Navy    Air Force   Total 
          
Total     45.000  7.300   9.500       *61.800 * 


I don't know where Gunnerlove found his numbers, but I found mine here: http://forsvaret.dk/FKO/eng/Facts+and+Figures/Employees/


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Dec 2005)

A particularly interesting figure lies with the fact there are only 1100 civilians for this force. How many in ours? 20,000?


----------



## baboon6 (31 Dec 2005)

You're looking in the wrong column. It's actually 7350 civilians.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Dec 2005)

> 38 battleships and approx. 65 other vessels



Maybe up to and during World War 1, the present Danish Navy uses Frigates and Corvettes.


----------



## Jungle (31 Dec 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Maybe up to and during World War 1, the present Danish Navy uses Frigates and Corvettes.


I think he meant warships.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Dec 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> I think he meant warships.



Agreed but showing that correct terminology is important. Saying Battleship to a sailor means a total different thing that 'warship'.


----------



## Drummie (31 Dec 2005)

How come the navy has as many officers and NCOs? or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Dec 2005)

The Fighting 47th said:
			
		

> How come the navy has as many officers and NCOs? or am I reading that wrong?



Agreed looks a little odd.


----------



## geo (2 Jan 2006)

Dutch soldiers I have worked with have always been very professional
and volunteers (though sometimes a little scruffy)
.... the Military is unionized... so is our RCMP - no reason why the Cdn military couldn't be unionized as well - lord knows that's how they treat us anyway with respect to dealing with Public service and military in the same way... we just don't pay union dues


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> ... we just don't pay union dues


Perhaps they could take it out of our Mess dues??


----------



## Gunnerlove (2 Jan 2006)

Umm the Dutch are from Holland.


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Jan 2006)

Gunnerlove said:
			
		

> Umm the Dutch are from Holland.



Actually - "The Netherlands".  A Dutch soldier of mine once explained it this way - calling The Netherlands "Holland", while it may be accepted the world round, is similar to calling Canada "Ontario".  It seemed a touchy point with him, so I made a point of always saying The Netherlands - made him (and my other Dutch troops and superiors) happy.


----------



## Jungle (2 Jan 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Dutch soldiers I have worked with have always been very professional
> and volunteers (though sometimes a little scruffy)
> .... the Military is unionized... so is our RCMP - no reason why the Cdn military couldn't be unionized as well - lord knows that's how they treat us anyway with respect to dealing with Public service and military in the same way... we just don't pay union dues


Geo, we are discussing the DANISH Military, not the Dutch...
And no thanks for the union, I'll leave before I pay union fees in the Military.


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2006)

Doh!!!!

Sorry..... Dutch, Danes... 
musta been sleeping at the switch.
Nice country. Have not had much experience with Danes military though


----------



## Spartan (4 Jan 2006)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Geo, we are discussing the DANISH Military, not the Dutch...
> And no thanks for the union, I'll leave before I pay union fees in the Military.


Isn't that the mess dues and EI premiums we pay?


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2006)

Spartan.... Everyone pays EI
as for mess dues.... I deduct em under the Union dues heading on my annual tax return
and have been doing so for some 30 years.


----------



## Dog (9 Jan 2006)

Is that legal? If so, does that mean I can claim the (roughly) $350.00 that comes off of my paycheque for rations?


----------



## Mr_Bund (9 Jan 2006)

Leopard 2A5's, CV-90/35's Absalon class ships, F-16's with AAMRAM and datalink, C-130J's EH-101's, and attack helicopters.


----------



## geo (9 Jan 2006)

Dog.... rations are not = to Mess dues.


----------

